# استفسار



## ميمي123 (22 سبتمبر 2005)

كيف طلبات صلاااه الرجاء التوضيح!!

الصلاه بين العبد وربه مو طلبات !!


----------



## المحترف (25 سبتمبر 2005)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بالفعل غريبة
نرجو التوضيح من قبل الادارة


----------



## استفانوس (8 أكتوبر 2005)

*الرد*

الى الآخ الحبيب
ان الصلاة بحسب تعليم الكتاب المقدس ( كلام الله الموحى به) , ليست فريضة أو واجبا على الإنسان أن يؤديه , بل هي إمتياز ثمين .  لان الصلاة هي صلة بالله .  و الخطيئة قد فصلت الإنسان عن الله .  و لكن الله يرحب بالخاطىء التائب .  لذلك قال المسيح أنه يكون فرح  في السماء بخاطىء واحد يتوب . " لذلك أول صلاة على الإنسان أن يصليها هي صلاة التوبة و الإعتراف بالذنب .  وأن يطلب الإنسان من الله أن يغفر ذنوبه ,  مؤمنا  بأن المسيح مات لاجله ,  لاننا بالإيمان به ننال غفران الخطايا و متى آمن الشخص فإنه يصلي بعد ذلك لله كأبيه السماوي .  وأهم  شروط الصلاة التي تستجاب , هي أن تكون بإيمان قلبي   و أن نكون مستعدين أن نترك كل شى لا يرضي الله .  قال داود النبي : 
" إن راعيت إثما في قلبي لا يستجب لي الرب ".  فكما أن الطفل إذا عصى أمر والديه لا يجرؤ أن يطلب منهم شئ , كذلك المؤمن عليه أن يرجع عن طريق الخطأ , ثم يصلي لله .  و المؤمن يخاطب الله كأبيه السماوي , و يمكنه أن يصلي في أي وقت .  و لكنه لا يستخدم الصلاة كوسيلة للتظاهر بالتدين أو التقوى . و هناك أيضا شرط آخر هو أن نسامح .  لاننا إن كنا نحقد و نبغض الآخرين فإن الله لا يستجيب لنا . 
 عناصر الصلاة هي : 
أولا    :  تقديم السجود و الإحترام القلبي لله. 
ثانيا  :  أن نطلب منه ما نحتاج إليه في حياتنا الروحية , و كذلك إحتياجاتنا الزمنية . 
ثالثا  :  صلاة الشكر , أن نشكره على محبته و لانه أرسل المسيح ليخلصنا . و نشكره على عنايته المستمرة بنا .  
و المؤمن يحتاج إلى الصلاة لأنها تعطيه قوة روحية .  لذلك علينا ألا نهمل الصلاة .  لذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس : " واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بالشكر " .


----------



## استفانوس (8 أكتوبر 2005)

*الصلاة*

العبادة في المسيحية هي عبادة روحية محضة . والمسيحيون الحقيقيون ، يعبدون الله لا في طقوس الناموس الموسوي ، بل في الروح القدس حياة الله وعمله فينا، لذا هي مفعمة بالقوة الإلهية لأنها من دافع وانتاج الروح القدس ومقدمة للآب السماوي باسم يسوع المسيح الجليل.


----------



## لااله الاالله (31 أكتوبر 2005)

كيف الله تقبل صلاتكم
انها تذهب سدى



اقراء الفرق الشاسع بين صلاة المسلم والمسيحي




فى الجامع من يدخلة يكون محترم الملبس امافى كنيسة فالفتاة تدخل الكنيسة متبرجة ثانيا صلاة الجامع بالقران والسجود اما صلاة الكنيسة تكون باغانى على البيانو وترانيم جوفاء ثالثا المسلم يدعو للة فى الجامع بدون واسطة اما الكنيسة فالمسيحى يدعو اللة بواسطة كرسى الاعتراف بطريق شريك هذة فروق مختصرة لتعرفوا الفرق


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

من جهة واحدة انا معك
ام من الجهات الثلاثة فلا اوفقك
اولا :
نحن نصلي بالروح وفي اي مكان وفي كل الظروف في الكنيسة في البيت على المائدة في العمل ونحن سائرون في الطريق
فيجب ان يصلى في كل حين
ثانيا :
المسيحية هي عبادة روحية تسمو الى باريها والصلاة فيها صلة ابن لابيه
ليس فيها خوف البتة
ثالثا :
الصلاة المسيحية جوهر وليست فرائض وتقاليد وكلمات تردد 
بل هي كما قال الرب
من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان
رابعا :
انا معك عن الحشمة لان كلمة الله تعلم ذلك


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

ربي يباركك على الرد الشافي اخ فريد


----------



## Coptic Man (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*



			ثالثا المسلم يدعو للة فى الجامع بدون واسطة اما الكنيسة فالمسيحى يدعو اللة بواسطة كرسى الاعتراف بطريق شريك هذة فروق مختصرة لتعرفوا الفرق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليس وسيط بين الله والناس الا يسوع المسيح 

لما تبقي فاهم ابقي اتكلم ده اسمه سر الاعتراف مش صلاة 

وبعدين اصلي في الجامع عندك الله بينظر لشكل المسلم اما عندنا فالله ينظر الي قلب الانسان واشتياقه له ومحبته *


----------



## بلا حدود (2 نوفمبر 2005)

هههههههههههه شئ غريب والله 

الحمد الله على نعمة الاسلام  

الله يهديكم الى طريق الحق


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*ماهو الشي الغريب الذي ضحكت من اجله
ا*


----------



## بلا حدود (2 نوفمبر 2005)

لان الصلاة ماهي محدده مثلكم مثل الذي يريد يعبد ربه بأي وقت واي يريد 

اين العباده هل تسمون هذه عباده 

نحن عندنا عباده فرضها لنا ربنا رب السموات والارض نلتزم فيها ونؤديها على اكمل وجه 

وهناك مستحبات نؤديها في اي وقت


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

بلا حدود قال:
			
		

> لان الصلاة ماهي محدده مثلكم مثل الذي يريد يعبد ربه بأي وقت واي يريد
> 
> اين العباده هل تسمون هذه عباده
> 
> ...


 
كلامك فعلا متناقض يا صديقي...

تقول ان صلاتنا محددة و هي الصلاة المقتوحة التي نستطيع عملها باي وقت و بالمدة التي نريدها؟؟؟ لكان ايش تسمي صلاتكم؟؟؟؟

محدودة مرفوعة للقوة 2 ؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (10 نوفمبر 2005)

تمام كدة وشوفوا 


وخليهم يشوفوا الاغانى الى بيستعملوا فيها الطبل والزمر
من المغنيين

الى كل واحد عاوز يشتهر 
يقوم يغنى اغنية دينية

ولما يتحب من الناس

يقول يقلب على اغانى الحب والشوق والغرام وغيرة...


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 ديسمبر 2005)

لا بصراحة الناس دى مش تعرف الصلاة تعنى اية


----------

